# Camera Backpack with dual access?



## Markw (May 28, 2012)

Hey everyone!  I was wondering if there are backpacks out there that allow you to access your equipment from a side pocket, with the backpack on your back?  I've always used messenger-style bags for the convenience of not having to take the bag off your back to switch lenses.  This is only a convenience to a point, however.  It's clearly not a convenience on a long hike up the mountains or something of the sort.  Having all the weight laying on one shoulder and pulling it across to the other side of your body can put a big stress on your back, as I'm sure many of you know.  

So, this brings me to asking about a backpack-style bag with side access pockets.  It doesn't need to have full access to all of the lenses, but it would be nice to have access to at least the camera with a lens attached (300/4, 70/80-200/2.8, or 180/3.5) and maybe another.  

It has to be a backpack, though.  No sling-style bags.

Do any of you know of anything that suits this?
Mark


----------



## Overread (May 28, 2012)

I think they go by the name of "flash packs" in the LowePro line. They are certainly out there, but I've never seen them used with bigger glass - generally all the product shots I see them with its a 24-105mm type sized lens on the camera when pulled out - rather than something larger like a 300mm f4. 

I also have a feeling many of them might be slingstyle bags.


----------



## Markw (May 28, 2012)

I think you're right.  Lowepro's line is the Fastpacks, not flashpacks.  But, close enough.  You're right, though.  They're pretty small for the most part.  The largest will hold a D90-type body with a Sigma 50-500 attached in the main compartment.  Not too shabby.  Thanks! :hugs:

I thought Tenba had a line with one pocket on either side for your choice of lens, but I can't seem to find it.  I'll continue looking.  If anyone knows anything, please let me know. 

Mark


----------



## cgipson1 (May 28, 2012)

Check out the Fastpack 350  Lowepro 







Amazon.com: Lowepro Fastpack 350 (Black): Electronics

and the 

Tamrac Aero
Amazon.com: Tamrac 3385 Aero Speed Pack 85 Dual Access Photo/Laptop Backpack (Black): Camera & Photo


----------



## MonicaBH (May 28, 2012)

Look into the Tamrac Aero series.  That's what I have.  Front & side access, space for my laptop, backpack style.


----------



## Markw (May 28, 2012)

Aha!!

Tenba Shootout Backpack, Medium (Black) 632-313 B&H Photo Video

But, I'll look into those two as well. 

Mark


----------



## andylaiphoto (May 28, 2012)

This Tamrac bag is what I have and I love it. Tamrac Evolution 9 Photography Sling Backpack, Black 578901
I'm going to post a review on it soon on my blog andylaiphoto.


----------



## JClishe (May 29, 2012)

I have the LowePro SlingShot 202 AW, it's very similar to the Fastpack that Charlie posted, just a little smaller. My main bag is a ThinkTank backpack, I use the SlingShot as a secondary bag when I just need to carry a few items.

Amazon.com: Lowepro SlingShot 202 AW: Camera & Photo


----------



## Markw (May 29, 2012)

Markw said:


> Hey everyone! .....
> 
> ..... It has to be a backpack, though.  No sling-style bags.
> 
> ...


 


JClishe said:


> I have the LowePro SlingShot 202 AW



:mrgreen:

Mark


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 29, 2012)

The Fastback series does not have the external access opening like the Slingshot series does if that is what you are referring to.


----------



## morganza (May 29, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Check out the Fastpack 350  Lowepro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's quite nice, thanks.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 29, 2012)

morganza said:
			
		

> That's quite nice, thanks.



You will notice that the link will send you to a completely different backpack than is pictured. The camera compartment is in the bottom of a fastback, not on the side as on the slingshot


----------



## 1holegrouper (May 29, 2012)

The problem is that most photography backpacks I've seen just have shoulder straps and no waist/hip belt. If they have a belt it is not designed to carry the weight. This doesn't matter much if you won't have the backpack on your back for long but this can make a night and day difference if you plan on wearing it for a while. What I do is purchase a 'proper' support system backpack and then use photography gear protecting inserts to put my gear in it. There are a lot of good backpack brands that provide terrific support. Here are a couple I like; Kifaru and Mystery Ranch. Kifaru is very expensive but is so good that you can have 50 plus pounds on and barely feel it. The belts support the load so well that you can remove the shoulder straps off your shoulder and the pack doesn't move. The shoulder straps are for additional support only. Most backpack manufacturers have this whole idea turned around. Tenba, Mountainsmith, etc all make padded inserts for backpacks.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 29, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> The Fastback series does not have the external access opening like the Slingshot series does if that is what you are referring to.



Really? So LowePro got it wrong on their site too?????? I don't think so!  

Lowepro - DSLR Video Fastpack 350 AW


----------



## Austin Greene (May 29, 2012)

Markw said:


> I think you're right.  Lowepro's line is the Fastpacks, not flashpacks.  But, close enough.  You're right, though.  They're pretty small for the most part.  The largest will hold a D90-type body with a Sigma 50-500 attached in the main compartment.  Not too shabby.  Thanks! :hugs:
> 
> I thought Tenba had a line with one pocket on either side for your choice of lens, but I can't seem to find it.  I'll continue looking.  If anyone knows anything, please let me know.
> 
> Mark



I just picked up my Lowepro pack about a week ago, and I couldn't be happier. I wasn't happy with the Fastpack line not having an AW cover or tripod holder, so I looked around and it turns out Lowepro makes a newer, upgraded version called the DSLR Video Fastpack. Don't let the name fool you, this thing is just the ticket for a still shooter. The only big adjustment for video is that there is a tiny pouch included meant to hold audio cables, I use it to hold storage drives. I went with the 350AW, which is meant to hold a professional body with 70-200 f/2.8 L attached, along with two additional lenses and up to two strobes. You can readjust it to hold smaller setups however. Its slimmer than the regular Fastpack 350, but still retains the giant upper storage pouch and laptop storage (for up to a 17" Macbook). I've gone on three shoots over the past week, biking and hiking all around town, and the pack has been incredibly comfortable throughout. Not to mention, the side access is great! 

Seriously, check it out, I think it might be just your bag!

EDIT: It would seem Charlie just linked to the pack I'm talking about, not sure if done on purpose or if he meant to link to the regular Fastpack. IMO if you want the added protection of the AW cover, and if would like to tote a tripod around every now and then, go with the upgraded DSLR Video Fastpack, not the regular Fastpack. Not to mention the zippers are heavier duty on the video version. 

Also, just to confirm that *HughGuessWho* was incorrect, the Fastpack line does have side access similar to the Slingshot series. You take off the right shoulder strap, allowing the bag to sling across your left shoulder to the front of your body, and whala! the side access door is right there for easy access.


Just to clear up any additional confusion:


----------



## bhop (May 29, 2012)

I own a Fastpack 350.  It's pretty much what you're describing.  You can access it without taking it off.  As seen in the video above, you just have to take off one strap and swing it around, get your stuff out/in, then put it back in backpack mode.  It has four compartments.  Top, top zipper on the front, and the main padded compartment and a zippered pocket on top of the main compartment flap.  There's also a padded laptop slot in the back, and a water bottle net on one side.  It holds a good amount of stuff.  Here's mine loaded up




Race Shooting Gear 2012 by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## IByte (May 29, 2012)

bhop said:
			
		

> I own a Fastpack 350.  It's pretty much what you're describing.  You can access it without taking it off.  As seen in the video above, you just have to take off one strap and swing it around, get your stuff out/in, then put it back in backpack mode.  It has four compartments.  Top, top zipper on the front, and the main padded compartment and a zippered pocket on top of the main compartment flap.  There's also a padded laptop slot in the back, and a water bottle net on one side.  It holds a good amount of stuff.  Here's mine loaded up
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bhop73/6906418632/
> Race Shooting Gear 2012 by bhop, on Flickr



Oooooo looks like someone has a few goodies in their bag lol.


----------

